# email von konsole versenden, mit dateianhang

## tulali

mit welchem programm versendet ihr von der konsole aus eine email?

gibts sowas wie thunderbird für die konsole?Last edited by tulali on Sat Mar 24, 2012 8:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tazinblack

also ich verwende 

```
mail-client/nail
```

.

Einfach 

```
mail -s <Betreff> -a <Anhang> <Emailadresse>
```

Das Ganze mit Enter abschicken. CC angeben oder leer lassen. Dann den text der Email eintippen.

Am Ende in die letzte Zeile einfach nur einen Punkt also "." als einziges Zeichen beendet den Editor und schickt die Mail weg.

So ganz antikes Zeugs wie sendmail oder mailx in Verbindung mit uuencode konnte ich nie leiden.

 :Exclamation:  Setzt aber einen funktionierenden MTA unten drunter voraus (Postfix, ssmtp, etc.).  :Exclamation: 

----------

## tulali

gibt es kein programm so in der art wie thunderbird ist, aber für die konsole?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wenn du nen richtigen Clienten für die Konsole willst, guck dir mal mail-client/mutt an.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutt

Sebastian

----------

## toralf

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> So ganz antikes Zeugs wie sendmail oder mailx in Verbindung mit uuencode konnte ich nie leiden.

 Grr, da frage ich mich als alter Grufti, was denn an

```
(echo "mail body"; uuencode $ANHANG $ANHANG) | mail -s "subject" mickey@mouse.com
```

so antik sein soll ?

----------

